# Cherub Violin Pickup WCP-60V - Unboxing and thoughts



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

[video=youtube;KLuQnkbwEyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLuQnkbwEyw[/video]

I haven't done one of these before. I was bored and just recently I got a new piece of equipment through my door and decided make this video. I may do a more in depth "reveiw" video soon, I don't know.

EDIT: Played around with it for abit. Please mind the EQ and reverb (I'm still learning those). And now looking back, not accurately tuned A string....

http://youtu.be/6zfesm9YvTI


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

Sweet carpet! Mine's green and it sucks.

Oh and nice review  Have you recorded anything in with it??? I'd be interested to hear what you can actually get with under a tenner!

Would also be interesting to record it with an ambient mic and see if you can blend 'em together to get some real earth to the sound!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kalven said:


> Sweet carpet! Mine's green and it sucks.
> 
> Oh and nice review  Have you recorded anything in with it??? I'd be interested to hear what you can actually get with under a tenner!
> 
> Would also be interesting to record it with an ambient mic and see if you can blend 'em together to get some real earth to the sound!


I have a violin quartet piece I arranged (from a popular welsh song) that I can record, but I can only record the two violin parts as I do not own a viola/cello. I'm wondering if I should add reverb/mastering in post or leave it 'clean' so it's just the mic doing the work.

Also the carpet haha.


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

Violins (and strings for that matter) always sound GREAT if you take out a bit of 2-5kHz, with plenty of reverb. 

I'm guessing if it's a folk tune though, you'll want that _'fiddly'_ tone? Dunno, use them ears


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kalven said:


> Violins (and strings for that matter) always sound GREAT if you take out a bit of 2-5kHz, with plenty of reverb.
> 
> I'm guessing if it's a folk tune though, you'll want that _'fiddly'_ tone? Dunno, use them ears


It's got more of a legato feel, like a ballard. It's called Calon Lan (look it up).


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

It's very pretty! Get some *_sparkles*_ on there


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kalven said:


> It's very pretty! Get some *_sparkles*_ on there


Heh, maybe. I'm thinking of comparing it to my blue snowball condenser mic (in the right arrangement above one of the f-holes) just for the sake of seeing the difference a contact mic makes, though I don't think that'll be fair as my blue snowball costs ~Â£105 (alminium edition, omni-capsule) and this was like, a fiver...


----------



## Kalven (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'm guessing the Blue would be pretty nifty tbh!! It's just the fact you've got physical contact on the wood with the clip on mic, so naturally you should pick up some awesome lower frequencies! 

But yeah, defs interested in hearing that kinda comparison (and then together?).


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 3, 2013)

Kalven said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing the Blue would be pretty nifty tbh!! It's just the fact you've got physical contact on the wood with the clip on mic, so naturally you should pick up some awesome lower frequencies!
> 
> But yeah, defs interested in hearing that kinda comparison (and then together?).


Whaa you mean like recording with both of them at the same time or one part plays with one and one part plays without? Also what did you mean by "take out a bit of 2-5kHz"? I'm guessing you mean EQ? I'm still relatively new to this so I need to get more lingo down.


----------



## Kalven (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh sorry, like, recording at the same time and mixing them together (you mat find 'phase inversion' will give you a better sound)  

The 2-5kHz region on your EQ is known as your sounds 'presence' - cut this out of a violin and it'll sound gorgeous!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 4, 2013)

Kalven said:


> Oh sorry, like, recording at the same time and mixing them together (you mat find 'phase inversion' will give you a better sound)
> 
> The 2-5kHz region on your EQ is known as your sounds 'presence' - cut this out of a violin and it'll sound gorgeous!


Oh nice! I'll try that tomorrow as it's late for playing the violin right now, I don't want to wake up the neighbours...


----------



## Kalven (Mar 4, 2013)

Best time to record! I'm lucky to be in a room with no neighbours  The flatmates are usually up later than I am too, so nice and quiet around this time for me


----------



## Namba (Mar 4, 2013)

Duuuude. Record something!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 12, 2013)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Duuuude. Record something!


Yeah I'll update the OP tomorrow once I get the video finished. School is being annoying right now and I don't have much time to get everything set up and polished up in Reaper.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 14, 2013)

Raptros said:


> EDIT: Played around with it for abit. Please mind the EQ and reverb (I'm still learning those). And now looking back, not accurately tuned A string....
> 
> http://youtu.be/6zfesm9YvTI



Sounds fantastic! Especially for the price you paid for it!
I still want to hear that Calon LÃ¢n arrangement!


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 16, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Sounds fantastic! Especially for the price you paid for it!
> I still want to hear that Calon LÃ¢n arrangement!


It's coming don't worry, hopefully I can get everything finished up today/tomorrow.


----------



## verathevix (Mar 19, 2013)

What you should also look into doing is recording both with the pick-up and a normal microphone (or microphone array) so that you can mix in the room's acoustics in post production while still not loosing that violin's tone to bad microphone placement or what have you.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 20, 2013)

verathevix said:


> What you should also look into doing is recording both with the pick-up and a normal microphone (or microphone array) so that you can mix in the room's acoustics in post production while still not loosing that violin's tone to bad microphone placement or what have you.


I'll look into that, thanks though a little to late as I've already recorded this:

[video=youtube;ySk3ceOvsqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySk3ceOvsqo[/video]

Remember people, £6 - £7 for this thing...

Also damn my intonation sucks today.


----------

